# Google Earth captures a warbird flying around



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2006)

Go to Google earth and fly to this Latitude/Longitude

52 20 10.87N 0 11 43.34W

Zoom in and look what the satellite caught in flight!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

Seen it before but it is still pretty cool.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2006)

I wonder if Lanc has seen that.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 13, 2006)

Can you paste a still? I have dial-up


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2006)

Here you go, Kiwi


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's another cool one. This is the museum where I volunteer. The bird in front of the 2 hangars is the C-46 Command. You can also see a B-25 in the upper left and 2 SNJs just to the right of the B-25, with a Broussard in between them. In the second row on the right you can spot a Long-EZ.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 13, 2006)

Nifty, thanks!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 13, 2006)

i've seen that before when i tried to play a video of the lanc, someone said i need google earth, i downloaded it, then when i clicked the link for it it just kept taking me back to that...........


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 13, 2006)

That's awesome! I've seen some flying planes around busy airports and occasionally at a US air force bases on google. Crazy!


----------



## Henk (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool, Can you please tell me hoe do I get to Goolge Earth and does it matter if I have Dail-Up.

Thanks.

Henk


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2006)

You have to download the program from google. It will probably be pretty slow with dialup as the maps have to load from the internet. But you can get it from http://earth.google.com


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.google.co.uk/downloads/

Go there and select Google Earth (it is around a 10MB file if I remember). Shouldn't matter if you have dial-up it will just take longer.


----------



## Henk (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks mate. Now I am going to spy on you like Bush does for our US members. Just a joke guys.

Henk


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 13, 2006)

For you California guys, lets see if you can identify what and where this is...






I blacked out the Latitude/Longitude to prevent cheating.

Eric


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2006)

Van Nuys airport?


----------



## delcyros (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice stuff. Thanks all!


----------



## Henk (Feb 14, 2006)

It is only bad that they does not show my town in detail. I would have loved to see my town from above.

Henk


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 14, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Van Nuys airport?



I thought more people would be able to indentify this. This is a easy quiz! 

You are correct, this located at Van Nuys Airport. But can you indentify what aircraft and aircraft group we are looking at in this picture?

 

Eric


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 14, 2006)

Condor Squadron....


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2006)

Those are the skywriters using the AT6's?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 14, 2006)

T-6s


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 14, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Condor Squadron....



We have a winner!

Anyone up for another google earth quiz?

Eric


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2006)

Eric, please do.


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, can you indentify where and what is in the following two pictures...
I'll give you one hint, they are in Southern California...










Eric


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 14, 2006)

Santa Monica


----------



## Haztoys (Feb 14, 2006)

Palmsprings is one of them..


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Bottom one is Orange County John Wayne Airport


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry to have to say I posted this Lanc thing a month ago on my video thread:

d: Fri Jan 20, 2006 3:29 am Post subject: Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post
Lanc in flight
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=228987


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Haztoys said:


> Palmsprings is one of them..



Correct! The top one is Palm Springs. Thats the Palm Springs Air Museum. 



syscom3 said:


> Bottom one is Orange County John Wayne Airport



And I'm sure that one was easy for you syscom, you are located in Orange County.  


Eric


----------



## Henk (Feb 15, 2006)

Where is these two pictures? A clue, the first picture are a monument and the second picture, this place were build by the Dutch, a famous Dutch person lived and discovered in this place.











Henk


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 16, 2006)

spot the planes - mostly tankers...


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 16, 2006)

another


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 16, 2006)

One for the road... C141s. Dunno how old this....

BTW - can only see part of nearby RAF Lakenheath.... see 2nd pic with F15Es, must be sensitive...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

My dad's car is on Google Earth if you look at Doncaster Mail Center.


----------



## Henk (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys don't you want to identify my pics? 

Henk


----------



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you sure you were looking at Lakenheath? I looked there a week or so ago and was able to see my old barracks and the Comm squadron building on one side of the base, and the old tower and WSA, Victor Alert areas and even the TX site. I was stationed there for 3 years and I am pretty sure I could see everything.


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't I feel like a big tit.  
There's me PM ing Eric saying how I had a deco at his old haunt at Lakenheath and mean while I have totally missed this thread that's been running for yonks.
Sorry Eric.
Ill point out my house and you can get Joe to twat me next time he over flies the UK .
PS no Napalm please Joe straight HE will suffice. 
Much obliged.
Lee peanut brain and all England twonk champion.


----------

